# Beautiful knife poem



## David43515 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here`s a link to a blog called Large Feirce Mammal, or maybe that`s just the nickname of it`s author. Either way I`ve been enjoying it for some time. But I just saw a post he made where he includes a poem about carrying a knife and how we shouldn`t take that habit for granted. Hope you like it.

http://randy.whynacht.ca/archives/5249


----------



## Large Fierce Mammal (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words David43515,and I'm glad you've been enjoying my work. As to Large Fierce Mammal, I originally picked the title for the website based on my natural mindset, but it stuck as my nom de guerre along the way. Compliments of the season!


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 29, 2011)

Best part of the poem:

"Faithful minion of chef,
Hunter, soldier, and wife,
Blade without human hand
Will never take life."

So much to think about


----------



## Large Fierce Mammal (Jan 15, 2012)

Much to think about indeed!

A friend of mine who studies and teaches the ways of Plant Medicine inspired this today, and it will likely appeal to anyone who enjoyed the poem that was the catalyst for this thread: http://randy.whynacht.ca/archives/6785

I hope you all enjoy it!

Randy


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice! Shared on my FB page and on Twitter!


----------



## Large Fierce Mammal (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

